# best binoculars?



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I've searched the site and see discussion for the need for binoculars and that lots of you have them, but which ones are best? I'm looking at the Bushnell extra wide, they come in 3 powers 8x25, 10x25 and 4x21. Which one?

TIA

Kris


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Kris

My thoughts on binoculars

http://freeridinretrievers.com/news/pivot/entry.php?id=56#body

Ted


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Swarowski bar none!!!!


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Leica is the only way to go for binos.

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Theexpensive ones are great, but for running long blinds if your eyesight is not great, you can't beat the Bushnell 4X Extra Wides. Very clear and bright, a much wider field of view than others, and only about $70.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Leica (Geovid 10x42) are the best binos.

Bushnell extra-wide 4x21 are the best when running a blind.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

You get what you pay for in binoculars. The "best" models will set you back over a grand like the the EL series by Swarowski. I wouldn't recommend anything over a 8X for they are too difficult to hold steady without the use of a tripod.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Steiner


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

bocephus said:


> Swarowski bar none!!!!



There is not a better binocular on the market?but for dog training there are several that will work fine. I have a pair of Pentax I keep in my truck?I paid less than $150 for them and they work great for dog work. The Swarowski are for the important stuff.


----------



## Bob Region (Mar 2, 2003)

*Binocular*

Swarovski(The Eye Of A Hawk), you get what you pay for, quality.


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Steiner with auto focus...hard beat in real hunting situations or for blinds


----------



## MATTDIAZ (May 8, 2005)

For the money I cant beat Leupold Windriver binoculars. I have a pair of 10x50 and I got my dad a pair of 8x42 I think. Anyway...they are really nice and wont leave your pockets empty. They compete well with Swarovski and Steiner.

Matt


----------



## scott (Jun 26, 2003)

I will vote for the Leupold Windrivers as well. Excellent optics for the price. I have used Ziess and Swarovski and Bausch & Lomb and the Windrivers are an excellent compromise for the dollars you will save.

Unless you just need something to help pick out a blind better, then get the cheaper stuff.


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Kris,

I guess since no-one mentioned it, the bino's you are looking at would not be too good in low light situations. When looking for bino's I always try to find a higher objective lens so that you can see better in the low light times like early morning or dusk. The objective lens is measured in millimeters and are what let in light so you can see. 10x25 is a 10 power variable, unless they are a fixed set of binos and the objetive lens is 25 mm so these would not be too good in low light. 10x50's would be a lot better bino in my opinion. Somebody mentioned that anything over 8 power would be too much, but I disagree. 10 power would be the highest I would go. I use mine alll the time in the timber here in Montana during bow season and they are not hard to keep steady at all. Make sure you get the BINO SYSTEM when you get binos, you will not regret it.

I have swarovski's and wouldn't ever get anything less after having these for the last 6 years.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

I recently returned from a hunting trip in the NWT. One day at base camp, the guides and other hunters all compared binos (Leica, Kahles, Swarovski, and Zeiss). Everyone agreed the Leica was far superior to the others for clarity and brightness. 

The best spotting scope was the Swarovski HD.


----------

